

Glossary of Science Fiction Ideas, Technology and Inventions - anjneymidha
http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/ctnlistalpha.asp

======
dalke
"Acceleration couch" at
[http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/content.asp?Bnum=443](http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/content.asp?Bnum=443)
is attributed to Niven's 'The Mote in God's Eye' (1974), but it exists in
Heinlein's "Methuselah's Children" (1958); on p83 of my copy:

> Ford struggled heavily out of the acceleration couch he was in.

(This is as they are leaving Earth, accelerating towards the Sun, before they
engage the star drive.)

The site does let people send in comments, and indeed someone already
commented at [http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/Content-
Comments.asp?Bnum=443](http://www.technovelgy.com/ct/Content-
Comments.asp?Bnum=443) that Heinlein's "It's Great to be Back" (1947) is an
earlier citation.

However, that comment is from 2008, which makes it feel like the site is
effectively dead.

Personally, I prefer the effort of about 15 years ago to collect SF citations
for the OED, at
[http://www.jessesword.com/sf/list](http://www.jessesword.com/sf/list) .
That's specifically about words, not concepts, so it's not the same thing. But
what I like about it is the curational decision to focus on terms which are
used in more than one book, and to give a longer quote what uses the term.

